# New kitchen aid appliances



## 1mitogirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello everyone i am excited to find this place. I finally am starting to enjoy cooking and i can get fancy so i will need the best appliances for entertaining. I am getting ready for a remodel of our kitchen. The old appliances were kitchen aid and have lasted without repair or problem for 19 years. For this reason, i tend to look toward kitchen aid again. I am wondering in particular if any one has had experience with their pro line gas cooktops? The nobs are on the side. I would either have a warmer under the cooktop or under the double convection oven if it will fit. We are keeping our icemaker it is functioning fine. I really liked that these appliances could all change color to black, white, cream and ss? When we moved in they were tan and did not go with the white cubboards. Wonder if they still do that. Any good, bad and ugly on the ss appliances would be helpful. Is there a kind now that does not show finger smudges as bad?.:chef:


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi 1mitogirl,

I worked in a large department store and sold amongs other things stainless steel ovens and hobs.

We used baby oil to keep them in showroom condition. Yes thats not a typo we realy did use baby oil.

Just put some oil on a clean rag and sparingly wipe over the apliance.

I supose the apliances did not get any real use as they where in a showroom enviroment.

I think that in the real world of domestick cooking one would have to clean them first with detergent and then use the baby oil to bring them up to showroom condition.

happy cooking

Anthony


----------

